# Disney's World of Color



## IcySapphire (Jun 11, 2010)

So I'm sure you've heard by now that Disney's California Adventure has a new nighttime show called "World of Color", boasting fountains galore, fire, lasers, water screens, and of course, bursting with color.

So in case you can't make it out to Disneyland, here's a vid of the whole show: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o0Icz6ExiM


----------



## spaekle (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow. I watched part of it - it doesn't use a screen at all, does it? I'm really interested in how they recreated the Little Mermaid clips and stuff. It looks like it uses some little screens down toward the front, but it seems like most of it is done entirely with different-colored lights. I'd like to know how much this _cost_.

I've seen the fireworks at Epcot, but this is like a million times better. :0

edit: oh, I've never heard of these here 'water screens' before. :v Looking into it now.


----------



## octobr (Jun 12, 2010)

fff wanna go to disney_land_ so bad DO NOT RUB IT IN


Spaekle: The 'water screens' are really just curtains of thick fog/mist, so that the light is visible on it and acts as a transparent screen. Disney uses it a good amount, and very well -- in the new Pirates of the Caribbean ride the very first thing the audience is shown (it's really more of a moving show than a ride, let's be honest) is a well-used water screen of Davy Jones lecturing you all tentacle-y.


This show, though, this is amazing. This is freaking beyond. I mean, the whole presentation -- even the music is pure disney: listen to about 2:12, you'll hear a definite Little Mermaid theme, but then the key change there is almost a Beauty and the Beast sound. 

5:12 am I the only one who felt suddenly like we were going to see merman!Kuzco because of the music

7:30something WALLE AHH. what they did with the lights here? beautiful.

10:24 [PEES SELF, RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW. FFFFFUCK] The disney balloon? Just about made me melt. So many memories with that balloon, all those commercials.

Fantasia? Oh, wow... Gorgeous choice. And oh god, perfect transition to pocahontas. 

17:10 "Is that. That is not. IT IS. A BOOTIFUL BUTTERFLY??" and then oapwejfpawfe april showers.

SUDDENLY villain montage and verne is so ecstatic 

NIGHT ON BALD MOUNTAIN + HELL FIRE = VERNE CAME.

... this is the song from the ball in enchanted. It is. I love it. 


TLDR i would pay so much good money to see this live.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 12, 2010)

You and me both--but a plane ticket to California is not in my budget ::sigh::


----------



## octobr (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm actually going to Disney_world_ (and Universal -- harry potter park you know!) this August. :B I've never been to the California location, though I very much want to.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 15, 2010)

from what i watched this looks positively gay and i adore it

i'll watch the whole thing tomorrow i'm too tired to right now


----------

